# Anyone in Sicily ??



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi

I have just added this campsite review for Camping Luminoso near Ragusa - takes a lot to impress us but this campsite is excellent !!

'Camping Luminoso is an excellent campsite and one of the best we have stayed in across Europe. The facilities are always clean as is the campsite. In addition you are allocated your own cloakroom (toilet and wash handbasin). The location on the beach is excellent and the staff (english speaking) are friendly and helpful. The village in the next bay along Punta Secca is the location of the house of the TV detective Salvo Montelbiano !! '

Enjoy all those who visit !!

Tony


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I was in the campsite next door when you posted this!!!!

Now I'm near Patti in the North.

Been round the whole island for the last three weeks.

But it's getting that "End-of-Season" feeling so I'm thinking of scooting back to the mainland and taking a look at Alberobello and Matera.

Gerry


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
You lucky people, it is on my "to do" list. Closest I have got is watching Montalbano and looking on Google Earth at his house, as seen in the series.
One day. 
p-c


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)




----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Sicily*

Hi tony49

Brilliant, trying to go next year if we can arrange it.

Her indoors says if the young Montalbano Is there she is booking the site now........ Women :roll: :roll: oh she says the old one ain't bad but a bit small and bow legged for her.

Is the campsite open all year or is it about to close as we get to the end of the season

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Guys now back on mainland In the toe near tropes at camping mimosa nice and also open all year.


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Guys now back on mainland In the toe near tropes at camping mimosa nice and also open all year.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Tony

That's interesting I'm heading to Nicotera today.

Might see you there.

Gerry


----------



## tony49 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kettles on !


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Anyone in Sicily?*

I thought they had cast the young one because he is bow-legged too . . .

Helen


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone travelling round Italy, and particularly Sicily and Southern Italy or, contemplating such a trip or simply wanting to read about it might find my latest book  of value 'Just One Cornetto: London to Sicily in a Small Motorhome' released today.

It describes a six-month 11,000km winter tour stopping at 67 different spots.

Just One Cornetto: London to Sicily in a Small Motorhome - Kindle Version

is not yet linked to:
Just One Cornetto - Paperback

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

At the opposite end of the beach from the Marina there is a great wild camping spot next to the beach and adjasent to all the cafes and stuff on the front, there is a tap with good water there and a Sosta about 5 mins drive away to dump and fill up, just ask anybody who is wild camping they will tell you where it is. There is one italian guy who is a bit of a beach bum and seems to live there permenantly, he jumps on any new motor home that arrives and seems to be able to speak fluently in any of the languages that turn up, we nicknamed him "The proffesional Friend" as he tried to be helpfull and friendly to everybody.

We liked it there, it was one of our favourite spots along with Mount Etna where we could get relief from the heat and a nights sleep even having the douvay on to keep warm..

As we eventually set off round the island we kept bumping into the same Italians in different spots, and the same as we made our way up Italy, small world for motorhomers, with an itallian guy who knicknamed "Umpalumpa" as he could have been a stand in for one :lol: as we left Italy at the top end near France, small worl us wandering motor homers lead.

ray.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Anyone in Sicily?*

Have rather lost the plot on this thread, which Marina is Ray taling about ?

We might be in Sicily sometime this winter, but tend to parked up on beaches etc, hardly used campsites at all, last time, which was winter 2010 / 2011.

xxh


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's not good enough Keith....

I've got 3 books on my list of books to be read as soon as possible, 2 of which are reading group books.

I downloaded _ Just One Cornetto _, opened it to make sure the file was OK and now can't put it down. It holds you right from the beginning. It's you I will blame when, next week I have to lead the discussion on a book that I've not actually read.

Lots of changes from the draft but all for the good. Thanks for an excellent read.

G


----------

